# What morph kingsnake is this?



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what type of kingsnake this is?

Was sold as a red phase goins but it doesn't look similar to any photos I have seen. It doesn't bother me much I just want to know what size he/she will grow to!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

tbh i dont know although you can rule out cali king


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks like a Brooksi to me.


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

angela__k__84 said:


> Looks like a Brooksi to me.


My guess is a florida/brooks because of the pattern on the side but I've never seen a brooks with such defined zig-zags on the top.


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Could be a hybrid - with so many around it is hard to tell what anything is without seeing the parents.
I always say the most uncommon snakes these days are pure. Everything is het this and cross that.
It is a gorgeous snake, regardless.


----------



## snakeboy28 (Jan 9, 2009)

id defo say a brooks a gorgeous one too where did you get him from?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It does have pretty coloration i must admit, florida does look like a possibility


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Its a florida king they can go from black and white to brown and yellow,
bloched usually has more red on it, it could be a hybrid of the two but i doubt it,
average size 5- 6ft.


----------



## Dracyia (Jul 7, 2008)

tonkaz0 said:


> Its a florida king they can go from black and white to brown and yellow,
> bloched usually has more red on it, it could be a hybrid of the two but i doubt it,
> average size 5- 6ft.


Don't mean to sound cheeky so sorry if I do:

I have a florida kingsnake. Infact I hope to breed those two together in the future. I can see the similarities and iternet pictures show the range of colours, but why aren't his bands straight across? I have yet to find a kingsnake with "zig-zags" on the top. Where has this come from?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

your Not being cheeky at all mate, I could be well wrong, its just that ive had them that look quite like that in the past especially if their an older snake, (floridas that is),
but i`ll` stand corrected if im wrong:lol2:
go to florida king snake images on google and look at the range of colours and patterns of them.


----------

